# The Dissociative Subtype of PTSD: An Update of the Literature



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

Here's a link to an update of the literature regarding the dissociative subtype of PTSD:

https://www.ptsd.va.gov/publications/rq_docs/V29N3.pdf


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

very interesting and helpful


----------

